# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  اللهجة الأردنية بين العصور

## دموع الغصون

*اللهجة الأردنية 
اللهجة الأردنية هي خليط بين اللهجات الشامية والبدويةويمكن بحث تاريخ اللهجة الأردنية عبر ربطها بالواقع السياسي والاجتماعي في المنطقة العربية
سنتعرف على اللهجة الأردنية في العهود التاريخية و وحسب اختلاف المناطق الجغرافية 
اللهجة الاردنية بين العصور 
في العهد العثماني
في العهد الملكي
حرب فلسطين وهجرة الفلسطينيين
عقب حرب فلسطين الثانية وحرب الخليج
اللهجة المدنية
اللهجة الكركية
اللهجة الطفيلة
لهجات منطقة معان
اللهجة البدوية
اللهجة البدوية السبعاوية**في العهد العثماني
**يمكن تقسيم اللهجة في ذلك الوقت إلى ثلاثة أقسام
اللهجة المدنية: وهي مشابهة تماما للهجة أهالي دمشق ونابلس وكان يتحدث بها أهالي مدن عمّان من الشركس والشوام ومن عاش معهم كما يتحدث بها بعض اهالي جرش واربد ومعان والكرك، وكل ذلك نتيجة انعزالهم عن محيطهم البدوي أو الفلاحي..
اللهجة الفلاحية أو الريفية ويتحدث بها اهالي قرى إربد وعجلون وجرش، كما يتحدث بها فلاحو مأدبا وعمان والكرك والشوبك والطفيلة، مع وجود اختلافات في أسلوب النطق، ولكن يمكن اعتبار كل من يقول كنت بضم الكاف ولا يفتح آخر صيغة النسبة (السياسية الاقتصادية الاجتماعية) بمعنى يقول سياسيي اقتصاديي هو ينتسب لهذه اللهجة.
المتحدثون بهذه اللهجة يلفظون القاف كالجيم المصرية وان كانت مفخمة في الشمال والوسط ومرققة في الجنوب، ويوجد بعض العائلات في الجنوب وفي الأزرق يطغى على لهجتها القاف بلفظها الأصلي، وهناك بعض الكلمات تقلب فيها الذال زايا، والظاء زاء.
اللهجات البدوية ويمكن حصرها بلهجة الحويطات ولهجة بني حميدة ولهجة بدو الكرك ولهجة الصخور ولهجة العدوان ولهجة العبابيد ولهجة بني حسن، ولهجة بدو الغور، والسلط ولكل من هذه القبائل لهجتها التي تتميز بها..
اللهجة العقباوية التي هي خليط بين المصري والحجازي والغزاوي، ولم تتأثر باللهجات الأردنية كثيرا كونها بعيدة وكانت تابعة للواء المدينة المنورة..

**في العهد الملكي
استمرت الحال على ما هي عليه ولكن مع تزايد نسبة المتحدثين بالآل يعني اللهجة المدنية بسبب تزايد اعداد الشركس والشيشان والأتراك الذين لم يغادروا البلاد، إضافة إلى هجرة عدد متزايد من الشوام والنابلسين والخلايلة إلى الأردن، وما يميز فترة العشرينيات هي هجرة عائلات كبيرة من جبل الدروز إلى الأردن ما أوجد لأول مرة اللهجة الدرزية في الأردن.. في هذه المرحلة سيطر رجال القبائل البدوية على مفاصل الحكم من الجيش وغيره من مؤسسات الدولة، ما دفع بكثير من اهالي المدن والقرى والأرياف إلى محاولة تقليد اللهجة البدوية فاختفت بشكل كلي اللهجة المدنية من معان والكرك وبقية بشكل قليل جداواربد/ وتكاثر تواجدها في عمان حيث استقبلت اعدادا جديدة من المتحدثين بهذه اللهجة من نابلس والشام والخليل ويافا، في حين تقاربت اللهجات الريفية والفلاحية مع البدوية واقتبست منها مصلحات واساليب حديث كثيرة
**حرب فلسطين وهجرة الفلسطينيين
في هذه المرحلة دخلت اللهجة الفلاحية الفلسطينية المميزة بالكاف وبعض المصطلحات إلى المجتمع الأردني وأصبحت هي اللهجة الغالبة ولكن ظهرت إلى العيان لهجة بين اللهجتين، هي أقرب ما تكون إلى اللهجات التي يتحدث بها اهالي مدينة معان والشوبك واهالي مدينة غزة وقراها، بمعنى انها لهجة مشتركة ليست قاسية كاللهجة البدوية، وليس فيها لحنا وقلبا للأحرف كما في اللهجات المدنية والفلاحية الفلسطينية

**عقب حرب فلسطين الثانية وحرب الخليج
ازداد عدد المهاجرين الفلسطينيين إلى الأردن، وجلب المهاجرون من الخليج لهجات ومصطلحات تعلموا أثناء عملهم في تلك البلاد، فامتزجت في اللهجة الأردنية وتقولبت معها، كما حافظت المخيمات الفلسطينية على لهجات القرى الفلسطينية الأصلية رغم ميول الشباب توحيد لهجة كل مخيم عبر الاختلاط ونخلص القول إلى ما يلي يوجد في الأردن عدة لهجات هي
اللهجة المدنية
**وهي التي يتحدث بها أهالي مدينة عمان الأصليون، إضافة إلى سكان عمان من الشوام والشركس والنابلسية والخليلية واليافاوية والحيفاوية والمقادسة، وغيرهم وأصبحت لعمان الغربية لهجة تميزها وهي اللهجة المدنية المختلطة بين جميع هذه اللهجات.. كما يتحدث اللهجة المدنية سكان مدن مثل السلط الزرقاء وبالذات الأحياء الجديدة فيها، واربد والعقبة.. اللهجة الربداوية الفلاحية وهي لهجة الاصليين ولها امتداد في حوران ومناطق الشمال الأردني ككل وتمتاز بالتضخيم
اللهجة الكركية
وهي مختلطة بين البدوية وبين اللهجة الكركية الأصلية ويرجع ذلك لقرب القبائل البدوية من الكرك وكثرة اختلاطهم بها
اللهجة الطفيلة
قريبة إلى اللهجة الكركية لكنها تمتاز بالضخامة ونغمة الصوت المميزة
لهجات منطقة معان
هناك ثلاث لهجات فيها لهجة اهالي القصبة والشوبك ووادي موسى.. وتتقارب لهجة الشوبكية والمعانية كثيرا على رغم رقة اللهجة الشوبكية مقارنة بالمعانية في حين تتمايز لهجة أهالي وادي موسى بالميل إلى البداوة واستخدام مصطلحاتها واساليبها، وتعتبر لهجة غزة وقراها مماثلة تماما للهجة أهالي الشوبك، واهالي الشوبك ومعان لا يقلبون أي حرف من العربية إلى حرف آخر باستثناء القاف إلى جيم مصرية رغم أنتشار استخدام القاف الأصلية بكثرة.
اللهجة البدوية
تمتاز بعدم استخدام حرف الباء في المضارع وانخدام كلمة ودي بدل من بدي وأدي، وفتح ما قبل الاخر، والتشاف ونغمة الصوت القوية، وعدم استخدام حرف الشين للنفي وهو المنتشر عند غيرهم من الأردنيين بعرفش بشوفش، وغيرها


*



*اللهجة البدوية السبعاوية
وهي لهجة بدو قبائل بئر السبع الفلسطينية (النقب) وتمتاز بصعوبتها واصالتها وقوتها وقدمها. ذلك أن صحراء النقب عانت من العزلة والإهمال خلال الحكم العثماني فانطوى أهلها على نفسهم وحفظوا لهجتهم وتمسكوا بها. في هذه اللهجة يعطى الحرف حقه كاملا وأحيانا أكثر من حقه مثل ياء النسبة في "لي" تقال "ليييي" كما يلفظ ال"ض" "ظ" وتشديد الحروف بشكل عام والياء بشكل خاص وكذلك تشديد بعض الأسماء وخاصة المكونة من ثلاثة حروف مثل حسن اوعلي أو كلمة عنب فيقال: اعنٌب علِي حسَن واستخدام مصطلحات لايستطيع معرفتها غيرهم أو من عاش معهم وخالطهم لفترة من الزمن مثل كلمة طمش وتعني الشبه أو التشابه في الشكل بين الناس ويتم في لهجتهم تشديد الياء في بعض الكلمات مثل الجيش تلفظ الجيييش الزيت تلفظ زيييت البيت تلفظ بيييت وكلمة (جرس الشي) بتشديد الراء مع الفتح وهي وسخ الشي ولم يعد نظيفا ويقال لديهم بدل كلمة اذهب : عقد بتشديد القاف ولديهم حرف الإشارة هذه يلفظ :هيذي وكلمة كذا أو كذلك تلفظ : كيذي بتشديد حرف الذال كلمة اريد يستخدم بدلا منها : وديييي بتشديد الياء وياء الملكية تلفظ كالاتي : كتابي تلفظ كتابييي وينادى الاباء لدى السبعاوية بكلمة يباه بدلا من ابي أو أبوي ولدى مخاطبة الانثي يكون اللفظ بدل كلمة لك : ليكي بتشديد الياء وعند مخاطبة عن مايخصها مثلا كلمة عيون(جمع عين) تلفض : عيونكي ليس كما لدى بعض اللهجات التي تلفظها عيونك أو عيونش أو عيونس وتمتاز بالقدرة على إيصال الفكرة بأقل الألفاظ وذلك لما فرضته حياة العزلة عليهم من قلة مخالطة الناس وجزالة اللفظ وضخامته كما تحتوي كثير من الكلمات الفصيحة القديمة شبه المنقرضة لدى الاخريين من البدو والعرب هذه اللهجة ليست موحدة بين قبائل بئر السبع فهناك اختلافات بين لهجات قبيلة التياها والجبارات والحناجرة من جانب وقبيلة الترابين البقوم والعزازمة من جانب أخر كما تختلف اللهجة بين عشائر نفس القبيلة لكن أي بدوي من النقب يستطيع فهمها ويستطيع يكيف لهجته مع أي لهجة بدوية أخرى حتى لهجات الخليج ويمكنه استنتاج معاني المصطلحات الغريبة عنه بسهولة ومعرفتها. يذكر أن لهجة بدو بئر السبع في الأردن وغزة دخل عليها تغييرات لتقليل صعوبتها على الاخرين وتقترب من أفهام الشعب الفلسطيني والشعب الأردني لكن من بقي في صحراء النقب وأيضا بدو سيناء حافظوا على لهجتهم القديمة يمكن ملاحظة لهجة بئر السبع عند قبائل بئر السبع المنتشرة جنوب الأردن وتجمعات "السبعاوية" التي يكثرون فيها مثل جنوب عمان خريبة السوق سحاب والموقر وزيزيا وكذلك المحافظات الأخرى المفرق الزرقاء الضليل مادبا الكرك الاغوار العقبة معان أو بسبب سياسة الحكومة تجاه اللاجئين كمخيم غزة في جرش ولكل لهجة عد للارقام يختلف عن الاخرين مثلا:1234567890 للانجليز وللعرب واحد اثنين ثلاثة اربعة....الخ اما للعرب في اللهجة البدوية فانها : حد ويعني 1 اثنيد ويعني 2 اثليث ويعني 3 اربوع ويعني 4 صاع ويعني 5....الخ* المعروف انو اللهجة التركية القديمة (وهي ما تسمى بالعصملية) أثرت في اللغة العربية بشكل كبير ودخلت كثير من المصطلحات والعبارات للغة العربية وصارت معربة ومحكية في اللهجات المحلية 

ومن هالعبارات
شنص وبتعني حظ وهي أصلا مأخوذه من المفردة الانجليزية Chance
بلكي أو بردكدن ومعناها يمكن
شاكوش وبتعني مطرقة
طابور ومعناها الجماعة أو الجمع من الناس
تتن ومعناها دخان او تبغ
إشوال ومعناها كيس كبير
قزدرة أو كزدرة ومعناها الترفيه والمشاوير 
كلمة بالزور (مو بنحكي عملت هالشغلة بالزور) زور كلمة تركية معناها صعب
دوغري ومعناها مستقيم
دومري ومعناها شخص أو فرد 
بصمة ومعناها الطبعة (طبعة الإبهام)
درابزين ومعناها سلم أو مسند

هاي أمثلة بسيطة 

كمان الاستعمار الأجنبي اثر جداً باللهجة واللغة العربية
مثل:
طربيزة: يعني الطاولة وهي كلمة انجليزية أنجلو سكسونية الأصل
صالون: يعني غرفة جلوس
كاريدور: يعني ممر
تليفزيون
قنصلية
بارفان
ساندوش
تاكسي
وأمثلة كثيرة جداً
كمان اللغة الفارسة ذات أثر في اللهجة العربية خصوصاً بلاد الشام
مثل 
خوش: رائع أو جميل
مهرجان ومعناها احتفال
مزراب ومعناها قناة
كانون ومعناها موقد النار
فهرس ومعناها محتويات كتاب أو جدول
فرمان ومعناها أمر رسمي أو حكومي
طشت: ومعناها إناء كبير
طاسة ومعناها إناء نحاسي للشرب
طربوش
خان: فندق
بيجاما: لباس النوم
بلكون: الشرفة يعني
بخت ومعناها الحظ

اللهجة البدوية ما فيها (تش أو ch) هي أقرب اللهجات للغة العربية الفصحى.......كانوا زمان يبعثو أولادهم للصحرا لعند الأعراب حتى يتعلمو الفصاحة

الـ (تش أو Ch) مقطع صوتي دخيل نتيجة الاستعمار وخصوصاً الاستعمار الانجليزي..
مجموعة مفردات من أصل غير عربي دراجة على الألسنة العربية:

بشكير: فارسة الأصل ومقابلها بالعربي منشفة
أزعر: تركية من أصل فارسي ومعناها السوقي الغوغائي
يواش يواش: تركية الأصل ومعناها على مهل
شماشير: تركية الأصل ومعناها الغسيل
نصيب: كلمة تركية ومعناها القدر
برنجي: فارسية ومعناها جميل (دايما بيحكو كل افرنجي برنجي)
ديوان: فارسية ومعناها غرفة الضيوف
طاقة: لفظ فارسي معناه النافذة الصغيرة
برطيل: تركية معناها رشوة

ولا تنسوا المقاطع بأول الكلمات وبآخرها (Prefixes & Sufixes)
مثل
باش: وبتدل على المكانة العالية : بشمهندس، باش وزير....الخ
جي: بتدل على المهنة: مثل قصبجي يعني لحام ، مكلمنجي يعني متحدث وغيرو......

كلمات آغا ومعناها الأب وأغلو وزادة ومعناها الأبن وكثير دراجة بأسماء العوائل
بخشيش: فارسية الأصل وبتعني إكرامية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> *اللهجات البدوية ويمكن حصرها بلهجة الحويطات ولهجة بني حميدة ولهجة بدو الكرك ولهجة الصخور ولهجة العدوان ولهجة العبابيد ولهجة بني حسن، ولهجة بدو الغور، والسلط ولكل من هذه القبائل لهجتها التي تتميز بها..*


تسلملي لهجتهم .. 
الله يسعدك غصون موضوع متكامل .. وانتقاء رائع ..
وكل لهجه بتعبر عن اهلها بشي عام او خاص .. 
بس هالايام الاغلب بدا يبعد عن لهجته الاصيله كنوع من التحضر ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كل انسان ولهجته واللهجة الاردنية حلوة انا بحبها كتير  :Eh S(17):

----------


## دموع الغصون

> تسلملي لهجتهم .. 
> الله يسعدك غصون موضوع متكامل .. وانتقاء رائع ..
> وكل لهجه بتعبر عن اهلها بشي عام او خاص .. 
> بس هالايام الاغلب بدا يبعد عن لهجته الاصيله كنوع من التحضر ..


آها صديقة أكيد ما في أحلى من لهجتنا البدوية بس لتغير كتير عوامل و اختلاف الظروف طبيعي تختلف اللهجة مع الحفاظ على العادات والتقاليد الايجابية من بداوتنا بس هاد ما بنفي انه في ناس لغاية الآن لهجتهم هيه هيه ، التحضر بكون بالفكر و العقل غير هيك بكون نطلع من ثوبنا 
أبدعتِ بهذا المرور العطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

> كل انسان ولهجته واللهجة الاردنية حلوة انا بحبها كتير


طوق أكيد لهجتنا حلوه وبنحبها و ما في أحلى منها 
راق لي مروركِ

----------

